# sentire con il naso / odorare?



## vale_new

Ciao!

Esiste un verbo in italiano per esprimere il grado di capacità olfattiva in un determinato spazio temporale? Un verbo per esprimere: 'oggi/adesso (non) sento (bene/male) (gli odori)', 'Non riesco a distinguere bene gli odori', 'Si sentono tutti gli odorini delle spezie, cosa stai preparando?'


----------



## marco.cur

No, non esiste. Sento un odore, sento un profumo, etc etc. (come hai detto tu).


----------



## infinite sadness

Fiutare, annusare.


----------



## marco.cur

Però questi verbi indicano un'azione attiva. Sentire indica un'azione passiva.

È come la differenza fra guardare e vedere.


----------



## vale_new

infinite sadness said:


> Fiutare, annusare.


 
annusare il caffé / annusare il formaggio / annusare l'odore dell'aria, sì giusto
ma dicendo 'oggi non riesco ad annusare (qualche elemento)' si capisce che non riesco a 'sentire' il profumo e a distinguere gli odori (in un determinato momento)? 

fiutare l'aria / fiutare la fragranza della torta appena sfornata / fiutare il pericolo,  sì 
ma fiutare l'umidità nell'essenza di ciclamino, no


----------



## marco.cur

fiutare annusare odorare significa tirar su col naso *per sentire* un odore.


----------



## vale_new

sì, dev'esserci un modo migliore per sommelier o per quelli che distinguono le essenze con il naso ma francamente non riesco a trovare il vocabolo....


----------



## Fergbot

Si può anche dire "avvertire un odore", espressione che però è spesso legata ad odori spiacevoli o pericolosi:
"Prima dell'esplosione, si avvertiva un forte odore di gas"
"A causa del temporale, si avverte un odore di fogna salire dai tombini"


----------



## Valexcrash

Percepire?


----------



## Blackman

Captare? usmare?


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì però qui si chiedeva una parola unica, senza dover aggiungere "odore/odori", se ho ben interpretato la domanda.


----------



## Blackman

Be', nemmeno _sentire_ basta da solo...


----------



## marco.cur

Non c'è una parola unica per sentire un odore, come non c'è per sentire una voce, o sentire un rumore,  o vedere un film, o vedere una mosca volare, etc. etc.

Sentire equivale ad avvertire coll'udito, con l'olfatto o col tatto.


----------



## vale_new

_XXXX _annusa_ il caffè e ne percepisce le differenti sfumature?_ 
_YYYY capta i gradi di umidità nel profumo del sottobosco?_ 
c'è una parola per esprimere queste azioni? A parte che la seconda frase sembra riferirsi ad una qualche apparecchiatura...
per _usmare _ho rintracciato questo thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1053578
però non ho capito come si usa 
_ZZZZ usma la fragranza fragolina nel bouquet del vino?_


----------



## marco.cur

Cioè, vuoi il corrispondente di assaporare, degustare riferito agli odori? Non penso ci sia.

Comunque annusare indica già un'azione selettiva.
Si annusa per cercare un odore, oppure si sente un odore e si annusa per caratterizzarlo o per individuarne la sorgente.

Però sarei curioso di trovare un nome per uno che per mestiere deve dare una valutazione in base all'odore, per esempio ai profumi o ai fiori.
Annusatore di profumi (o di fiori)?


----------



## vale_new

nell'atto del degustare l'olfatto gioca un suo ruolo, assaporare non so ma si può dire assaporare l'aria del mattino 

ricapitolando: annusare, avvertire/captare/percepire/sentire un odore, fiutare, odorare, usmare

> oggi non annuso/fiuto/odoro/usmo bene ?


----------



## marco.cur

Oggi non sento bene gli odori.
Oggi non fiuto bene sembra riferito a un cane da caccia.


----------



## vale_new

oggi non sento bene gli odori funziona se hai il raffreddore, 
ma se gli odori li distingui bene e un giorno li distingui più o meno bene del solito c'è un verbo per le azioni di cui sopra?


----------



## vale_new

marco.cur said:


> Cioè, vuoi il corrispondente di assaporare, degustare riferito agli odori? Non penso ci sia.
> 
> Comunque annusare indica già un'azione selettiva.
> Si annusa per cercare un odore, oppure si sente un odore e si annusa per caratterizzarlo o per individuarne la sorgente.
> 
> Però sarei curioso di trovare un nome per uno che per mestiere deve dare una valutazione in base all'odore, per esempio ai profumi o ai fiori.
> Annusatore di profumi (o di fiori)?


 
Annusatore di profumi (o di fiori)? = Naso


----------



## matoupaschat

Su Google, si trova "olfattare", benché non sia sul Treccani (almeno in rete), né sul DISC (versione cartacea) .
Cfr.   http://www.google.it/search?source=...G=Cerca+con+Google&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## olaszinho

Annusare un fiore è perfetto.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buongiono

Chi crea un profumo deve avere "naso" e "naso"* credo sia il termine esatto per indicarlo.
Esistono molte essenze naturali ed elementi sintetici che contribuiscono  alla formazione del profumo e con esse (bilanciandole opportunamente)  un "naso" deve creare una nuova fragranza.
In questo senso un "naso" può definirsi un "creativo" nel settore. 

Riflessione: l'enologo (penso possa essere considerato figura omologa  del "naso") deve avere "palato"e "papille gustative", ma anche adeguata  sensibilità olfattiva e cromatica.
Saluti
E.
P.S.
*Sembra che il termine corrispondente "nez" (cioè creatore di fragranze/profumi) sia utilizzato anche in Francia. Possono, gentilmente, i lettori di lingua francese darne conferma?


----------



## vale_new

ermannoitaly said:


> Buongiono
> 
> Chi crea un profumo deve avere "naso" e "naso"* credo sia il termine esatto per indicarlo.
> Esistono molte essenze naturali ed elementi sintetici che contribuiscono alla formazione del profumo e con esse (bilanciandole opportunamente) un "naso" deve creare una nuova fragranza.
> In questo senso un "naso" può definirsi un "creativo" nel settore.
> 
> Riflessione: l'enologo (penso possa essere considerato figura omologa del "naso") deve avere "palato"e "papille gustative", ma anche adeguata sensibilità olfattiva e cromatica.
> Saluti
> E.
> P.S.
> *Sembra che il termine corrispondente "nez" (cioè creatore di fragranze/profumi) sia utilizzato anche in Francia. Possono, gentilmente, i lettori di lingua francese darne conferma?


 
Grazie  Sì, esattamente, esiste anche l'olfattologia


----------



## Ruminante

Forte "olfattare"! Neologismo azzeccato che colma una lacuna.
Ad es. ho letto ora un articolo sulla medicina cinese, dove si legge che "quello che gli occhi vedono, che le orecchie ascoltano, che il naso olfatta e che le mani percepiscono..."

"Oggi non _olfatto_ bene..."
...


----------



## Blackman

Avevo proposto _*usmo* qualcosa che viene dalla cucina._ A me suona più di _olfatto qualcosa_....che dite?


----------



## infinite sadness

Vista = oggi non ci vedo tanto bene

Udito = oggi non ci sento molto bene

Odorato = oggi il mio odorato non funziona

Gusto = oggi non riesco a percepire i sapori

Tatto = oggi non tasto bene

Morale = cosa voglio di più?


----------



## vale_new

Blackman said:


> Avevo proposto _*usmo* qualcosa che viene dalla cucina._ A me suona più di _olfatto qualcosa_....che dite?


 
Usmare suona bene



infinite sadness said:


> Vista = oggi non ci vedo tanto bene
> 
> Udito = oggi non ci sento molto bene
> 
> Odorato = oggi il mio odorato non funziona
> 
> Gusto = oggi non riesco a percepire i sapori
> 
> Tatto = oggi non tasto bene
> 
> Morale = cosa voglio di più?


 
Provando a capire cosa è italiano e cosa no, così si riesce anche a cercare la traduzione....

VISTA: vedere, guardare, osservare, fissare....

UDITO: sentire, ascoltare, udire....

GUSTO: assaporare, gustare, degustare....

TATTO: toccare, sfiorare, tastare, accarezzare...

ODORATO: annusare, fiutare, olfattare, odorare, usmare,  percerpire/sentire/distinguere/captare/avvertire un odore ....


----------



## marco.cur

Sentire si riferisce anche agli odori, e anche al tatto. Sentire un odore si dice comunemente, non vedo la necessità di un verbo unico per "sentire un odore". E poi, a che pro? Per risparmare una parola? Per evitare confusione? Non capisco proprio.

Usmare sinceramente non l'ho mai sentito, mi sa tanto di termine arcaico e dialettale; non l'ho trovato in nessun dizionario, nè tra quelli online nè tra i cartacei in mio possesso, nè in quelli moderni e neppure in dizionari antichi.

PS: vedi qui e qui


----------



## vale_new

_Usmada_ = fiuto è bellissimo, anche _aormare_ è bello
aormare le varietà di patchouli
usmare le differenti gradazioni di umidità nell'aria boschiva


----------



## marco.cur

Sarà anche bello, come d'altronde lo sono tutte le parole dialettali, ma non è italiano.


----------



## vale_new

Questo tipo di parole (mi sovviene propriocezione) non sono evidentemente di uso comune in conversazioni tra amici, ma mi sembrano italiane: se cerco una parola per definire con precisione un'azione o uno stato d'animo e ne trovo soltanto in forme dialettali arcaiche, italiane sono, a me sembra, quindi usmare e aormare mi sembrano belle


----------

